# 6700k etc... t5h0 bulbs in toronto?



## KING1307 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey all, 
Long time fisher, long time forum'er, first time GTAA'er.
At the moment, unfortunately I am car-less and living downtown Toronto. I have looked all over this frozen city for a store that has 48" 6700k (or something around that) 54watt t5ho bulbs. Im not really motivated enough to subway AND bus it to any of the big als around the city. So my question to you, are there any decent pet stores in this city?!?! 
Much appreciated.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bulbs*

have u tried menagerie or hydroponics store on eastern and dvp area ,cant remember the name ,starts with a B i think its like burkert or something like that .


----------



## KING1307 (Feb 18, 2013)

tom g said:


> have u tried menagerie or hydroponics store on eastern and dvp area ,cant remember the name ,starts with a B i think its like burkert or something like that .


Sorry, shouldve listed the places Ive been to. Tried Managerie, the sketchy place at spadina and dundas, young and egg PJ's. I tried a bunch of pet valu's <-- obviously a waste of time. Haven't tried the hydroponics place, ill google it but if you can come up with a name it would be much appreciated!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bulbs*

menagerie is a good place if u actually talk to them they may be able to order for u .i will searchh the name of the other place .where are u located

http://www.bustan.ca/


----------



## KING1307 (Feb 18, 2013)

i did actually go into managerie today and talk to someone. he looked and looked and i feel like it kinda through him of guard when he didnt have a few in stock, said they'd get them next week sometime. I just find it hard to believe that they are really the only store in the core that would stock these.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For plant bulbs you can order from or go to Bustan, which is a little east of downtown.


----------



## KING1307 (Feb 18, 2013)

ameekplec. said:


> For plant bulbs you can order from or go to Bustan, which is a little east of downtown.


Bustan, assuming thats the place that tom g was talking about. they stock em do they? i may have to head that way tomorrow then.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bulbs*

yes i posted the website for u


----------



## KING1307 (Feb 18, 2013)

tom g said:


> yes i posted the website for u


haha my bad, totally missed it there. thanks a bunch


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/ultra-watt-p-5693.html

right now they have free shipping, just enter the coupon code "FREE SHIPPING" when you check out.

I use these bulbs for my 90 and they are a very true colour


----------



## KING1307 (Feb 18, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/ultra-watt-p-5693.html
> 
> right now they have free shipping, just enter the coupon code "FREE SHIPPING" when you check out.
> 
> I use these bulbs for my 90 and they are a very true colour


although they only sell t5ho actinic bulbs


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

They have all different bulbs


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks for info! was looking for lights myself


----------

